# RX6620 Radio Question



## Triple B Ranch (Nov 1, 2020)

Just purchased an RX6620 Powershuttle Cab with 600 hours on it. Does anyone know what style of radio it accepts? The cab has speakers already in it and wondering if I can just buy anything off AMZN like a car and plug it straight in easily. See pic.

I also plan to buy a charger for my iPhone and play the tunes through bluetooth, or even better, buy a radio with an SD Card socket for better fidelity and load the songs up that way.

Thanks folks


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

All you need is power and an antenna. The power connection and ground wire should be near the opening on the panel. I don't know what you will need for the antenna. My old truck has a regular antenna, but my wife's car has a weird thingee on the roof. I'm not sure that it is a radio antenna, could be for the satellite positioning system??.


----------



## therealRoger (Jan 20, 2021)

I recently bought a Kioti RX8030 (Australia) and the radio position looks the same. It came with a radio which I replaced with a Cheap $40 one on Ebay, mainly because I wanted a remote control.

The factory fitted radio reception was poor, and the replacement radio is no better. The fitted aerial on the cab is a short "rubber duckie" type. (Interestingly, my previous tractor also used a similar type of aerial, but reception was very good on that one)

Anyway, I use the new radio purely as a music/podcast player. It has an SD card slot, also a USB socket (and Bluetooth). You might need to make up a pair of mounting brackets to secure it into the slot provided. I used some thin galvanised sheet, bent to suit, and pop rivetted the brackets to the side of the radio.

The radio connector in my tractor is a Molex connector, with 2 rows of 6 pins. To connect your new radio, you can go one of two ways:
(1) Cut off the connector and join the wires from your new radio onto the appropriate wires (messy!) ; or
(2) Get a Molex Plug Housing - Molex 39-01-3123 and some Contact pins - Molex 39-00-0040, and connect up (solder) the wires from your new radio into the plug housing. Then just plug that into the tractor's connector, and you should be up and running.

The only possible fly in the ointment is that older Kioti's used a different connector, I think.

On my 2020 Kioti, it looks like this:









If you haven't sorted this out already, hope this helps.


----------



## Triple B Ranch (Nov 1, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## Triple B Ranch (Nov 1, 2020)

therealRoger said:


> I recently bought a Kioti RX8030 (Australia) and the radio position looks the same. It came with a radio which I replaced with a Cheap $40 one on Ebay, mainly because I wanted a remote control.
> 
> The factory fitted radio reception was poor, and the replacement radio is no better. The fitted aerial on the cab is a short "rubber duckie" type. (Interestingly, my previous tractor also used a similar type of aerial, but reception was very good on that one)
> 
> ...


Thanks. Have not done anything yet, but plan to before summer. Appreciate the comments and tips!


----------



## ck3510hb (Sep 12, 2016)

Trible B; Sounds like you may not deed a radio so so look for a player. No antenna needed. Loading tunes through phone. Luck with your 6620.


----------

